# History of passenger cars used in "Fast Five" (ex RPCX 2012, 2



## edjbox (May 13, 2014)

Anyone know about the history of these passenger cars that were featured in the movie "Fast Five" back in 2011???


----------



## Anderson (May 14, 2014)

Could you list all of the car numbers? You may be able to enter the railroad codes (i.e. the four letters at the start of each) into a site that lists what those stand for in terms of owner, and then find out more from the owners' sites (since a lot of the railroad historical societies and private owners have their own websites).


----------



## edjbox (May 14, 2014)

RPCX 2936

RPCX 2019

RPCX 2018

RPCX 2012


----------

